# Asrock G41M-S3 + Xeon l5420 overclocking advice



## Tsunamacos (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello dera community,

I am reading all good things are posted here and are very helpfull.

I Have a Asrock G41M-S3 so i put on it an intel xeon l5420.
After i boot the p/c runs well with out any problem.
I want to ask if i must update the microcode and if i must please help me how to do it.

I try also the settings for dram 1333 with the jumpers but i run 1066

Also i try to overclock the cpu but i cant more than 346 fsb 2,597 GHz

I had read from other users that they run 400 fsb 3.0 GHz

I am playing world of tanks so i want more FPS and for this reason i make this update.

My p/c info are
Mobo ASROCK G41M-S3
Intel xeon l5420
RAM 2x4gb corsair XMS3 1333
MSI GTX 960 gaming 2gb
SSD Teamgroup 120gb

Please any advise will be very helpfull.

Best regards


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2015)

your aware that ASROCK G41M-S3 motherboard is socket 775 and your Cpu
Intel xeon l5420 is socket 771
so it has been modded to accept the Cpu
officially the board does not support Xeon cpu so you may need to update the microcode if when you boot the pc it says Cpu not Reconised
this site may have the info you need
well worth trawling through this site for the info you may need
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 4, 2015)

take pictures of your current bios settings and post them


----------



## Tsunamacos (Aug 4, 2015)

No i dont have any message when i boot.just boot and everything is ok

Here the bios photos 

  
Thanks


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2015)

your bios supports the Xeon Cpu so you need no microcode injection


----------



## Tsunamacos (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok thats nice.
But i cant overclock this cpu.
Only 346 fsb

if i go more then is freezing

Even dont run 1333

i try the settings with jumpers but nothing


----------



## Toothless (Aug 4, 2015)

Then that's as high as you're going to run the poor thing at.


----------



## Tsunamacos (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok but other users how had overclocked this cpu and i cant do the same?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 4, 2015)

Not every board and chip overclock the same. You probably were looking at people with good silicon while yours isn't as good.


----------

